# Green Spotted Puffer Sicknesses



## pufferfan (Feb 13, 2008)

Hi, I have 5 GSP's in my 46G bowfront and life has been swell, until recently. One of my little guys is sick but I dont know what it is or how to treat it. It sits at the bottom back corner in a bed of rocks all day, its colors is terrible and its belly has turned black. When it is sitting there it looks to be breathing heavy. In the mornings I check on him before work with the light off and he is swimming around and looking normal, and when it is time to eat he comes out to eat even when its color is bad. I am hoping that since it is still eating that I still have a chance and am hoping that whatever it is isn't contagious. Can someone please help?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Whta are your water parameters? Did you observe the appearance of its wastes?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Whta are your water parameters? Did you observe the appearance of its wastes?


----------

